# Looking for work in Lake County IL./S . Wisc



## MADDAWG (Apr 11, 2008)

Need work for my 2000 f250 8' plow , insured 
Hector 847-899-3488


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

MADDAWG;677019 said:


> Need work for my 2000 f250 8' plow , insured
> Hector 847-899-3488


Salter?


----------



## MADDAWG (Apr 11, 2008)

still looking


----------

